# Wrigley's Gum Factory - USA - Sept 2015



## mookster (Oct 6, 2015)

I like many kinds of abandoned locations - churches, schools, hospitals - all the usual stuff. However nothing gets me going quite like abandoned industry, so when I was confronted with the old Wrigley's Gum factory I pretty much had a happy trouser accident - a simply enormous monolith of a factory spread over nine sprawling floors. Not having seen any photos of the place before I didn't know what to expect, and once inside I was in my element. I spent a large amount of time wandering around the huge place on my own, away from the other six in our group. Way more than I normally explore with and they were busy getting in everyone's shots (hence the reason we tagged the weekend the 'you're in my shot tour') so I quite enjoyed the peace and quiet and taking it at my own pace. Come to think of it, I explored a lot of the locations on my trip over on my own away from the groups I was with and I have to say it did wonders for my confidence.

The old Wrigley's factory closed in 2003 when the brand new factory was built and opened nearby. It sits on a huge parcel of land and has had a 'sold' sign outside it for a while now but nothing has been done.

It is also notable as by far and away the nicest smelling explore I have ever done - the majority of the factory has a very strong odour of Spearmint, and congealed on the floors are big pools of glucose and other raw gum making materials, which makes some floors incredibly sticky and other floors almost spongey. I loved this place, it's right up there with my favourite factories I have explored. I could of quite happily spent the entire day in there but we had other places to be.
















































































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157659554640111 ​


----------



## HughieD (Oct 6, 2015)

Some pipe porn there. Amazing place and pictures....


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2015)

Fantastic Mook, that's the kind of place I could happily get lost in.


----------



## ajarb (Oct 6, 2015)

The best peely paint I've ever seen


----------



## smiler (Oct 6, 2015)

Getting in each other's shots, you could end up chewing the walls couldn't ya, a bit special that Mook, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 6, 2015)

Now that's a little different. Good shots there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 7, 2015)

That's awesome mate. Real decay there! Like this alot


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 7, 2015)

Eh by gum! Belting shots here and what a monster of a factory.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2015)

You had me at the first shot! What a 'minter'... 
Lovely photography as always Mooks, this place looks stunning, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 7, 2015)

These are stunning shots
what a great looking place
jealous of your USA explores


----------



## mookster (Oct 9, 2015)

Cheers guys, it was one of my favourite sites I've done this year and up there in my favourite factories ever! It used to be about twice as big but half of it was demolished about a year ago


----------

